# Has anyone gone back to 100% stock?



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has gone back to 100% stock and notice better battery life? I'm getting fustrated with this and I'm beginning to think that running custom roms, kernels, and themes are starting to knock my battery life.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Battery life generally can only get worse than stock, not better when it comes to the Nexus because it's mostly diminishing returns. Not to say you cannot achieve the same levels on rooting and running something custom, but it should generally be the same unless you screw something up or run something with bugs.

I still run the stock + rooted build with a few additions I added for Jelly Bean from CM, because I'm not motivated to flash anything else. Runs fine.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The more you use your phone, the more the battery will "wear" and loose its full capacity. By constantly flashing and updating, you're using more battery and accelerating it. Not to mention that if you load up a bunch of new services and features, then set up a bunch of apps, you're adding to the battery draw of the system. The ROM/Kernel combo that I'm using is fairly close to stock, so I haven't noticed a difference personally, and I like the features that I've brought into it on top of AOSP. I wouldn't go back to stock from it unless I had to for some reason.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you own a vzw nexus? I hated mine battery life was terrible. My gsm nexus is much much better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has gone back to 100% stock and notice better battery life? I'm getting fustrated with this and I'm beginning to think that running custom roms, kernels, and themes are starting to knock my battery life.


Definitely not. Battery life was horrible on stock. I remember getting it at lunch on release day, and plugging it in well before I left work because the battery was going so fast.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

yarly said:


> Battery life generally can only get worse than stock, not better when it comes to the Nexus because it's mostly diminishing returns. [...]


I'm also surprised to hear people doing well on the stock ROM. My Verizon GNex had quite mediocre life stock, but Liquid + imoseyon's kernel has doubled or even tripled its longevity.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The more you use your phone, the more the battery will "wear" and loose its full capacity. By constantly flashing and updating, you're using more battery and accelerating it. Not to mention that if you load up a bunch of new services and features, then set up a bunch of apps, you're adding to the battery draw of the system. The ROM/Kernel combo that I'm using is fairly close to stock, so I haven't noticed a difference personally, and I like the features that I've brought into it on top of AOSP. I wouldn't go back to stock from it unless I had to for some reason.


 It takes a lot to beat up the battery that bad. I've been flashing since release and the battery is still running at 100%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

My battery took a huge upgrade when I flashed code's rom. First time I've lasted all day with pretty heavy use and was only at 51% when I got home from work! No joke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> I'm also surprised to hear people doing well on the stock ROM. My Verizon GNex had quite mediocre life stock, but Liquid + imoseyon's kernel has doubled or even tripled its longevity.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I typically make it through the day without having to charge (12-14 hours) on the stock size battery. That's all I need really. Usually 2 or so hours of screen time during that period along with other battery usage like listening to music locally, some GPS use with an exercise app while running or driving. Don't really sync anything though other than email/gmail and calendar.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I actually got the best battery life I've ever had (as far as screen on which is all I really care about) on the IMM30D 4.0.4 leak completely stock. I hit 5:45 of screen on before she finally shut down, I've never found anything to match it since but I felt the added features of custom ROMs overcame the battery life advantage.


----------



## turtl3sh3ll (Jun 27, 2011)

I got 18 hours today. Last night I tried a trick where I charged the battery to 100%, removed the calibration file then turned off the phone, unplugged it and let it sit the rest of the night (6hrs) I got up at 630 and unplugged my phone and its now 11pm on the same charge. This should be everywhere!


----------



## turtl3sh3ll (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a screenshot


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

I relocked my bootloader and went to 100% STOCK EVERYTHING and I feel my battery life is worse. Overall the phone is more annoying to use now that I left JB and I am on stock 4.0.4. Its currently at 72% battery after 12h 22m with ONLY 18 mins of on time. Every time I use my phone though I can see the phone using battery.

My recommendation is to find a suitable ROM fro you on JB and get the best experience. I found JB and thought (in addition to better battery life) that while Google experience was vastly improved.

Plus stock ICS has sooo much lag compared ot JB lol its disgusting.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i went back to stock a few weeks ago, glad i did. better battery life. phone runs faster too (i think mainly cause of JB). do u have CDMA or GSM? if you have CDMA version, SELL IT!!!!! get the GSM from Google Play Store and then sign up for StraightTalk, AT&T, or T-Mobile. no contract places = cheaper! plus, battery life on GSM is like night and day difference (for the better) than CDMA


----------



## RobBull (Nov 2, 2011)

I briefly went back to stock, but I missed the color and sound tweaks from Franco, Morfic and Ezekeel's kernels. As far as battery life, there was very little difference between stock and custom. I run a lot of apps that run a lot of background processes on top of using the phone constantly on full brightness (why have a phone with a beautiful display if you're going to have it on 0% brightness), so I'm going to get poor battery life either way. That's what spare batteries and portable chargers are for


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm using Verizon's nexus, so yeah probably part of the problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## turtl3sh3ll (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine is the Toro as well.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

turtl3sh3ll said:


> I got 18 hours today. Last night I tried a trick where I charged the battery to 100%, removed the calibration file then turned off the phone, unplugged it and let it sit the rest of the night (6hrs) I got up at 630 and unplugged my phone and its now 11pm on the same charge. This should be everywhere!


What "calibration file?" If it's what I think it is, this trick was debunked by a Google employee. That "calibration file" is just the file where everything is logged to for the battery stats in that screenshot you posted.


----------



## htcevo4g03 (Jul 31, 2012)

turtl3sh3ll said:


> I got 18 hours today. Last night I tried a trick where I charged the battery to 100%, removed the calibration file then turned off the phone, unplugged it and let it sit the rest of the night (6hrs) I got up at 630 and unplugged my phone and its now 11pm on the same charge. This should be everywhere!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

You say you unplugged it, let it sit, then you got up, and unplugged it? Huh? It was already unplugged. Wtf?


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

turtl3sh3ll said:


> I got 18 hours today. Last night I tried a trick where I charged the battery to 100%, removed the calibration file then turned off the phone, unplugged it and let it sit the rest of the night (6hrs) I got up at 630 and unplugged my phone and its now 11pm on the same charge. This should be everywhere!


As stated above this was debunked by google themselves, all you are doing is changing what the phone reads as full, It has no effect on battery life. Your battery percent meter will vary rather wildly an the battery will run out in the same amount of time as before. It's nothing more than a placebo effect seeing the battery percent higher when the actualy amperage and voltage in the battery will be dropping.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

i went back to stock a couple days ago...lag (never noticed it before jb, the standards have gone up! lol) killed me...came back to JB and still in search of a great ROM that has great battery life!


----------



## htcevo4g03 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am as well.







Any luck finding anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im averaging 15 - 17 hours on most roms with moderate use on 4g. I'm currently running eclipse with glados kernel.

I don't think that the rom is as much a factor as the apps running on your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stock doesn't equal better battery life usually worse, your best option is to do a complete reinstall of the Rom if your choice, using a lean kernel (like imnuts pbj, or whatever) and watch the life of the battery without all the apps you may usually install. Then slowly install isolating which one is using your battery life. Home launchers are notorious for battery drain. I use Nova which is light and efficient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I average 8 hours of pretty sustained data usage. Connect to WiFi when possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

